# Has anyone used...



## flyboylr45 (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone used the Jack Rabbit counter sink kit? Is it any good? Thanks


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Countersinks*

I have heard that the jack rabbit performs ok, no firsthand experience. I have been using the instibit system from rockler.com. This I highly recommend.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Jackrabbit is a great tool :yes: Luv mine. Instybit is good also, I just like the wabbit better it is a little easier and quiker to switch back and forth
JackM:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't ya' just love these "come on" type subject headers...it's like the poster needs attention...


----------

